

Putin: Russia will help Syria in case of foreign military assault - SPYBOT
http://topinfopost.com/2013/09/07/breaking-news-putin-russia-will-help-syria-in-case-of-foreign-military-assault

======
zaroth
Seems like something we don't want to be doing, we wish it never even came to
it, promised we would do, and now some big boys are lining up against it.

It's important news. Not really hacker news, I think. Although, you would have
to be a hacker to find the right way out of this one...

